# How to properly measure ones inside leg



## Bigtallfatbloke (14 Jun 2008)

...oh suits you sir...anyway how do I do this properly for bike sizing porpoises? I mean does the measure go right up to the skin, or does it stop beneath the dangly bits? Does the other end go righ down to the floor or just to the ankle??


----------



## Yorkshireman (14 Jun 2008)

Stand with your back against a wall. Get someone to mark your height. Sit down on the floor with your legs straight out in front of you. Get the same person to measure your height in that sitting position. Measure the distance between the two marks. That's your leg measurement for cycle fitting purposes .


----------



## Steve Austin (15 Jun 2008)

Get a book, place in between your legs, measure from the top of the book to the floor. repeat 3 times, Inside leg measurement!


----------



## just jim (15 Jun 2008)

You could try this site (fit system section) if you want to put a detailed list together.


----------



## Moodyman (26 Mar 2010)

The book method - tried and tested.


----------



## Garz (26 Mar 2010)

Moodyman said:


> The book method - tried and tested.



+1


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2010)

just jim said:


> You could try this site (fit system section) if you want to put a detailed list together.


The bike I bought the shop owner referred me to that wrench science site, IIRC it uses the book method.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Mar 2010)

Yorkshireman said:


> Stand with your back against a wall. Get someone to mark your height. Sit down on the floor with your legs straight out in front of you. Get the same person to measure your height in that sitting position. Measure the distance between the two marks. That's your leg measurement for cycle fitting purposes .



This is called "Sitting Height Ratio".

It is the only method worth using.


----------



## rh100 (27 Mar 2010)

Steve Austin said:


> Get a book, place in between your legs, measure from the top of the book to the floor. repeat 3 times, Inside leg measurement!



Butt up the end of the book against a wall - ensures the spine of the book is horizontal so giving a better measurement.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Mar 2010)

Go to your fave "tailor" and ask him to do it


----------



## HJ (27 Mar 2010)

Find a good LBS with a bike fitting service


----------



## 02GF74 (28 Mar 2010)

not come across the book method, does it matter who it is written buy? there are so many to choose from.

I've use a block of wood, pine is best, for measuring or a spirit level if you want to get fancy so you can be sure it is horizontal.


----------



## Garz (28 Mar 2010)

What about them laser devices, surely just as good!


----------



## 02GF74 (29 Mar 2010)

laser - you crazy? Have you not seen Dr No?


----------



## jimboalee (30 Mar 2010)

02GF74 said:


> laser - you crazy? Have you not seen Dr No?



Goldfinger??

Where's Crankarm?


----------



## Proto (30 Mar 2010)

The book method is a bit out of date. Best way is to embrace new technology and use a CD case. Something by The Ruts always works well.


----------



## SimonC (31 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Goldfinger??
> 
> Where's Crankarm?



Definitely Goldfinger.


----------



## youngoldbloke (31 Mar 2010)

Proto said:


> The book method is a bit out of date. Best way is to embrace new technology and use a CD case. Something by The Ruts always works well.



-doesn't have the _width_ required, I'm afraid. You need something good and wide between your legs - DVD boxed set maybe?


----------



## jimboalee (31 Mar 2010)

youngoldbloke said:


> -doesn't have the _width_ required, I'm afraid. You need something good and wide between your legs - DVD boxed set maybe?



Where's Fnaar?


----------



## jimboalee (31 Mar 2010)

It's an absolute doddle.

Use Yorkshireman's method to determine your Leg length; and your desired seat tube centre/top ( on a Horiz top tube frame ) is 2/3 of it.


----------



## charliecharlie (29 Nov 2012)

Proto said:


> The book method is a bit out of date. Best way is to embrace new technology and use a CD case. Something by The Ruts always works well.


 Unless you are In a Rut in which case the accuracy might be compromised. In this case Get out of It first.

Does anybody know how to get your inside leg to measure so that it justifies a new bike. Mine just aint working....


----------

